# Monter linux sur clé usb bootable



## micka260 (29 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite démarrer mon macbook a partir d'un clé usb bootable qui contient une version de linux, comment faire ?

Merci


----------



## micka260 (31 Juillet 2013)

personne ne sais ?


----------



## Rémi M (31 Juillet 2013)

Tu as un logiciel sous Windows/Linux/Mac appelé Unetbootin qui permet de créer une clef bootable pour de nombreuses distributions Linux


----------



## micka260 (1 Août 2013)

Rémi M a dit:


> Tu as un logiciel sous Windows/Linux/Mac appelé Unetbootin qui permet de créer une clef bootable pour de nombreuses distributions Linux



Ce n'est pas de créer la clef qui me pose problème, mais de démarrer avec la clef, je n'y arrive pas, sur windows aucun problème, mais sur mon macbook impossible de la booter.


----------



## Rémi M (2 Août 2013)

Après le "dong" au démarrage du Mac, appuie sur la touche *Alt *jusqu'à ce que tu puisses sélectionner ton disque dur ou ta clef USB.

A ce moment, tu choisiras sur quel périphérique devra démarrer le Mac 



___
Pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adequat.


----------

